# Farécla G3 Bodywork Detox Review



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A Review done for Farecla - sent in to them by A DW member

Farécla G3 Bodywork Detox Review

Average Price 
£6.99 - 500ml

Manufacturers Product Information
The Farécla G3 Bodywork Detox will mobilise surface contaminants to leave car thoroughly clean and prepared for renovating

Fragrance and packaging 
I got a few people to smell this and all agreed was a pleasant smell and most said reminded them of a hair shampoo so thumbs up there.

Now the packaging bottle is nice enough but down to the instructions this is where Farécla need to change a couple of things to bring them in to current times 1) I prefer to wash cars in straight lines. People seem to apply more pressure when doing circle motions. 
2) the amount of product to be used is not stated just liberal amount is I think all manufactures should state say for an example 15ml per 5 litters of water this way people have an idea for the amount of water they use.

Product in use
I have used this product many times now the pictures below are from the first time I used it.

On my first use I only used a small amount of product since then I have found do what it says apply liberally to get the best from the product.

Pictures

























Final Thoughts

As I said on my first wash I did not use enough product it still did a very good job of cleaning the car as can be seen but didn't quite feel slick enough the beading was reduced on the BMW but not fully striped of I think this will depend on what wax sealant is used and using a good liberal amount of the shampoo.

Since then I have used the shampoo many times and well have to be honest and say I like it will have its place with me for striping dyeing wax or before full details so thumbs up from me.

Thank you Farécla for providing the sample.


----------

